# Husband missing in waters off Roatan - help with recovery



## Eikel (Oct 13, 2021)

Hello, this post is a request for help. My husband, Robert Eikel, was snorkeling/free diving and went missing in the waters off West Bay, Roatan in early June and is presumed dead. While Honduras has performed search and rescue operation in the general area, I do believe the remains of Bob's body could have drifted toward other islands farther away. What I'm asking or hoping for is that anyone up to 100 miles away from Roatan will keep an eye out, and if they find anything notify the municipal authority in Roatan. Thank you sincerely for considering this request, Natalie


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi Natalie, 

On behalf of everyone here on Sailnet may I extend our sincerest condolences on this tragic loss of Bob. 

All the best for the search and we hope you will have a resolution. 

Mark 😊


----------



## Eikel (Oct 13, 2021)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Hi Natalie,
> 
> On behalf of everyone here on Sailnet may I extend our sincerest condolences on this tragic loss of Bob.
> 
> ...


I really appreciate that Mark and I truly believe this is a step toward finding that resolution.


----------



## LLCoolDave (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi Natalie, I was on my boat in Roatan in West End when your husband went missing. I'm sorry for your loss. With strong easterly tradewinds it's possible his remains would have drifted to Belize. It might be a good idea to contact the Belizean coast guard to see if any remains have been recovered.
Best of luck,

Dave


----------



## Eikel (Oct 13, 2021)

Thank you Dave for your suggestion, I had not thought about Belize and will contact their coast guard!


----------

